# Manque stockage Mac | ICloud



## Djebo (28 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous, 

Mon stockage mac est presque saturé (12 Go de dispo) et  je ne peux plus synchroniser/ importer mes photos IPhone vers ma photothèque Mac. 
J’ai eu l’idee de prendre un stockage 50 Go ICloud mais je me rend compte que toute modification donc suppression de photo de mon mac/iPhone se répercute sur  le cloud. 
J’ai lu des forums et j’ai essayé de : 
- me déconnecter du cloud avant de supprimer les photos localement 
- désactiver ICloud dans Photos 
Les deux n’ont pas fonctionné. 

Que puis-je faire ? Et surtout si la seule solution est de stocker sur un disque dur, en quoi l’icloud est utile ? 
Apple dit que ça sert à visionner ses photos en ligne mais dans tous les cas je suis obligée de les avoir sur mon mac ou iPhone... 

Merci à vous tous


----------



## Chris K (28 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Déjà le premier réflexe à avoir est de faire le ménage dans ton disque Mac afin de libérer de l’espace. Si ce n’est déjà fait, voici un lien qui peut t’aider :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206996 et qui en plus parle du stockage dans iCloud.


----------



## Djebo (29 Mars 2019)

Bonjour Chris K, 

j'ai suivi des tutos pour libérer de l'espace et j'ai remarqué que ce qui me prenait le plus de place dans la catégorie autres était justement la librairy avec vidéos et photos.
Je ne connaissais pas le drive cloud et maintenant que je l'ai essayé, cela à l'air de répondre à ma problématique, cependant, je remarque que mon stockage mac qui était à 3/4 des autres est passé maintenant en applications. Penses-tu que cela soit dû au cloud ? 
En tout cas merci pour le coup de main


----------



## Chris K (29 Mars 2019)

Djebo a dit:


> Bonjour Chris K,
> <...> cependant, je remarque que *mon stockage mac qui était à 3/4 des autres est passé maintenant en applications*. Penses-tu que cela soit dû au cloud ?
> En tout cas merci pour le coup de main



Salut,

Pas compris...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (29 Mars 2019)

Djebo a dit:


> Bonjour Chris K,
> 
> j'ai suivi des tutos pour libérer de l'espace et j'ai remarqué que ce qui me prenait le plus de place dans la catégorie autres était justement la librairy avec vidéos et photos.
> Je ne connaissais pas le drive cloud et maintenant que je l'ai essayé, cela à l'air de répondre à ma problématique, cependant, je remarque que mon stockage mac qui était à 3/4 des autres est passé maintenant en applications. Penses-tu que cela soit dû au cloud ?
> En tout cas merci pour le coup de main



Je suppose 
1- que Drive Cloud est effectivement iCloud Drive, soit l’espace de stockage d’iCloud.
2- que tu entends en écrivant des Autres à Applications que tu veux dire de la rubrique Autres à celle Applications dans les gestionnaire de disque .
Si c’est le cas, c’est normal puisque tu conserves en dur sur ton disque la copie de ce qui est conservé sur iCloud pour pouvoir travailler hors ligne. 
Si tu veux libérer de la place sur ton Mac, il te faut cocher la case stocker dans iCloud (Menu pomme, à propos de ce Mac, stockage, gérer ....voir fiche proposée par Chris).
Tu peux aussi garder la photothèque activée en choisissant d’optimiser le stockage mais tu ne résoudras pas le problème des suppressions ponctuelles de photos si un support puisque la synchronisation te remettra la photo ou de la supprimera définitivement selon l’option. 
Dans ce cas, il te faut créer une seconde photothèque.


----------



## Djebo (29 Mars 2019)

oyapoque a dit:


> Je suppose
> 1- que Drive Cloud est effectivement iCloud Drive, soit l’espace de stockage d’iCloud.
> 2- que tu entends en écrivant des Autres à Applications que tu veux dire de la rubrique Autres à celle Applications dans les gestionnaire de disque .
> Si c’est le cas, c’est normal puisque tu conserves en dur sur ton disque la copie de ce qui est conservé sur iCloud pour pouvoir travailler hors ligne.
> ...



Bonjour, c'est exactement ça, je parlais de gestionnaire de disque. La case stocker dans le cloud est impossible à trouver car je n'ai pas de "gérer le stockage". J'ai cru comprendre que c'est dû à ma version (El capitain). 
La photothèque MAC/Iphone est déjà en optimisation de stockage donc je vais essayer la deuxième photothèque. 
Merci pour l'éclairage


----------

